# [A] [Baelgun] Gilde sucht Mitglieder für 10/25 Raids!



## Apuh (7. Januar 2011)

Die Gilde Stressfrei von Bealgun sucht für den aktuellen 10er und 25er Raidcontent noch progressorientierte Spieler aller Klassen und Skillz.


Gern gesehn sind derzeit:

- Resto/Ele Schamane
- Heal/Moonkin Druide
- Heal Paladin
- Magier
- Diszi/Holy Priester
- besonders gute Bewerber anderer Klassen haben auch eine Chance!


Falls noch Änderungen kommen, werden sie schnellstmöglich bekannt gegeben.


Wir Raiden 2 Tage die Woche:

Die Tage können sich noch ändern, wir werden es noch unter uns aus machen wann es am besten ist für alle Leute.

Fr - So: 20.00 - 23.00 Uhr

Was wir bieten:

- erfahrene Raidleitung

- faire Lootverteilung 

- Homepage/Forum & Ts3-Server

- angenehmes Gildenklima

- organisierte regelmäßige Raids


Folgende Dinge solltet Ihr mitbringen:

- regelmäßige Onlinezeiten und auch sich im Ts hören lassen

- Mindestalter von 18 Jahren(am besten 20Jahre+)und die nötige geistige Reife sollte vorhanden sein.

- Ausdauer wenn es um das Tryen von Bossen geht.

- 100-Prozentiger Einsatz bei JEDEM Encounter. Wir suchen keine Spieler, die nebenbei Fußball gucken oder sich mit ihrer Freundin vergnügen … 

- Teamfähigkeit

- Anpassungsfähigkeit

- Skill und Movement

- Soziales Verhalten

- Ein gesundes Maß an Ehrgeiz

- längerfristige Motivation - wir wollen niemand der in ein paar Wochen wieder aufhört

- Mindestraidteilnahme von 70%


Folgenden Dinge solltet Ihr NICHT mitbringen:

- Handelschannel Spammen

- Arroganz

- Gold-Schnorrerei

- Überheblichkeit


Falls wir euer Interesse geweckt haben, schickt uns eine Bewerbung unter:

http://stressfrei.forumieren.de

oder schreibt uns InGame an (Sonan oder Tamoon) gerne auch über PM und ihr werdet zu einem TS-Gespräch eingeladen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

die Gildenleitung - Stressfrei


----------

